# Curious about...



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

I am looking for the mom's side.. HER DAD is is Murdock's Steel Blue Chain, his sire and dam is Suave's Blue Steel and Suave's Blue Jada. Grandparents are Blue Diamond Drako, Diamonds Black Onyx, Groff's D-Lint's Blue Goose, Dynasty's Groff's Blue Chevy. 

HER MOM is Stewart's Big Blue Hemi.

Thanks you


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Unless there is a pedigree, the only person who can help you is the breeder.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

My guess based on names alone is horribly bred false papered blue mutts(am staff bully crosses).


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Unless there is a pedigree, the only person who can help you is the breeder.


Hey neighbor (I'm in Vero Beach) I know that a pedigree will tell me more then I am asking, however, the breeder will not respond and UKC told my cousin to contact the breeder  UKC told him he needs one more name on the mom's side for the dog to be registered. (this is not my dog, just thought I would help my cousin get more info) My cousin still does the dog sports. He and I were talking dogs and just thought I'd ask this board.

Thanks to everyone who replied.

And Bulldoggin', I would say more am staff then mutt.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Anything mixed bred(even once) or anything from breeders who can't be trusted (any bully/blue breeder) is a mutt.


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

Bulldoggin' said:


> Anything mixed bred(even once) or anything from breeders who can't be trusted (any bully/blue breeder) is a mutt.


I agree with you on that one. I was just curious about those lines..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Unfortunately when scatter bred or crossed out to other breeds, it's hard to find peds online. 

Vero Beach is nice, I've been to the outlet mall a few times and staid at Dodger Town for a team building weekend with my previous company, like 12 or 13 years ago. Is it even still called Dodger Town? Oh to be 12 years younger and pretending I could catch a ball after drinking a case of beer. *sigh*


----------

